# Is there a way to do all of this without a total cluster?



## feeshta (Oct 2, 2011)

Hello all. Newbie to the car PC world here, trying to get my head around all of the different options etc. So, I had a question about a set of capabilities I would like to have in my car, and I'm wondering if there is a way to do everything I want at the moment, or whether I would have to wait a little while. So here is what I really want.

1. Double Din in dash display, capacitive touch screen with multi-touch for pinch and zoom.

2. Google Maps and Waze compatible without a wired connection to the phone.

3. Rearview Cam compatible with auto switching on engagement of reverse.

4. AM/FM receiver with decent reception.

5. Optical digital or USB digital out so that I can utilize MiniDSP for signal processing.

6. bluetooth integration for calls and streaming.

Is all of that possible in one system these days? If so, would the end product be user friendly and not a total cluster that would piss me off every day? Would I have to wait on the PC to boot and then restart whatever application I was using each time I get out of the car? Is there anything I might be missing in the way of desirable applications?

I look forward to hearing what you guys think on the subject.


----------



## firebirdude (Dec 24, 2009)

Google Maps/Waze will obviously require a connection to the internet. To do that without a wired connection to a phone would mean WiFi hotspoting from your phone to WiFi on the head unit. Though I do know of a couple that have WiFi, they don't have any digital outputs. Don't think they're capacitive touch either. 

Or of course, fab in a tablet with 3G/LTE or build a carPC. A tablet is probably easiest.


----------



## feeshta (Oct 2, 2011)

firebirdude said:


> Google Maps/Waze will obviously require a connection to the internet. To do that without a wired connection to a phone would mean WiFi hotspoting from your phone to WiFi on the head unit. Though I do know of a couple that have WiFi, they don't have any digital outputs. Don't think they're capacitive touch either.
> 
> Or of course, fab in a tablet with 3G/LTE or build a carPC. A tablet is probably easiest.


I'm sorry if it was not clear from the original post, but this question was specifically concerning car PC and/or android based setups. That's why I posted it in the car PC section rather than elsewhere. 

I've already done the research, and there is not currently any solution available from a brand name manufacturer that fits all of my needs. Apple car play systems probably come closest as I have an iPhone, but the phone must be connected to the head-unit with a wired connection, and you can only use apple maps. 

There are also some Chinese android based systems that come pretty close on features, like the Carjoying systems, but I have no idea on their quality and none of them seem to have a digital out option which I would almost consider a dealbreaker given they most likely have a very cheap preamp output section. Some have USB, but they have only one USB connection. I guess I could possibly use a USB hub so that I could connect both a USB to optical converter and a USB card with my music collection, if that would work.


----------



## firebirdude (Dec 24, 2009)

Ahh sorry. I just look at the "recent posts" section at the top of the whole forum. Don't even realize what section it's in. 

I've had customers bring in the eBay Chinese double dins. They are all trash. Couldn't pay me to put one in my own car.


----------



## feeshta (Oct 2, 2011)

firebirdude said:


> Ahh sorry. I just look at the "recent posts" section at the top of the whole forum. Don't even realize what section it's in.
> 
> I've had customers bring in the eBay Chinese double dins. They are all trash. Couldn't pay me to put one in my own car.


No worries. 

That's basically what I suspected concerning the Chinese stuff. I don't get why none of the mainstream manufacturers have gone out and just built an android-based radio though. There is obviously a market for it, given that people are willing to try Chinese stuff of completely unknown quality just to get the features they want.


----------



## firebirdude (Dec 24, 2009)

I hear ya. But honestly, we're still in the minority. For now, but it's becoming more and more common. Pioneer's AppRadio was really the first to stick its neck out there. And look what happened. People got all pissy it didn't have a CD player.


----------



## feeshta (Oct 2, 2011)

firebirdude said:


> I hear ya. But honestly, we're still in the minority. For now, but it's becoming more and more common. Pioneer's AppRadio was really the first to stick its neck out there. And look what happened. People got all pissy it didn't have a CD player.


I could care less about a CD player, as I suspect most people these days. I have all of my old CDs ripped to a USB stick, and have for several years. 

The Appradio will in fact do Waze, but only through a half-assed method with a cable, which is a pain in the nuts. I'm looking for something a little more future-proof though, as my preference in navigation app might change, and I would prefer to have something that can just work with any google app.


----------



## sebberry (May 1, 2008)

Android based units will have their limitations too though.

Know of any with a Sirius/XM tuner built in? 

I'm also disappointed that we don't have any "split" systems. By that I mean a screen that can be placed anywhere, with a cable to a main unit that houses the brains, tuners, amplifiers, etc... that I can stick under the seat. 

I don't have space in my car for a 2DIN head unit, but a perfect spot for a 7" LCD.


----------



## feeshta (Oct 2, 2011)

sebberry said:


> Android based units will have their limitations too though.
> 
> Know of any with a Sirius/XM tuner built in?
> 
> ...


Actually, such systems do exist. They all fall in the Car PC realm though, as far as I know. Car PCs are an interesting option, but so far the limitation there seems to be the fact that you can't load Waze to a normal windows machine. Google Maps works fine, but Waze does not have an app for standard windows, only for the phone and mobile versions. Still, at the moment I think an e3io Car PC is the most attractive overall option I have seen, and they are available with a remote mount chassis. They aren't cheap though. 

As far as Android limitations, I believe that you could build a device that could do sirius etc without issue. Personally I don't have any interest in Sirius, but it should be possible to do an Android front end to control a Sirius tuner without any great difficulty, provided you have people knowledgeable in their operation. I would assume the big name folks do have just that, as they have been working with Sirius for a while now, and if they needed an Android specialist, it would be a simple enough matter to hire them.


----------



## sebberry (May 1, 2008)

Sorry, yes, there are Car PCs. I'm working on one right now. Trouble is, software is a bit of a puppy's breakfast. I've got RoadRunner (Riderunner) with Garmin for maps. Bluetooth handsfree is a pain on the PC with the very limited selection of software. Sirius works, there's a Windows application for that. 

What I'd really like to see is something based on the software Pioneer or Alpine uses for their 2DIN head units. Sirius tuner, Bluetooth, all sorts of stuff, but in a separate monitor + remote head unit hardware configuration.

I was tempted at one point to take a 1DIN receiver with flip up screen apart and split it into two pieces, but I thought that'd be risking something expensive and voiding the warranty.


----------



## Silvercoat (Dec 5, 2013)

feeshta said:


> I'm sorry if it was not clear from the original post, but this question was specifically concerning car PC and/or android based setups. That's why I posted it in the car PC section rather than elsewhere.
> 
> I've already done the research, and there is not currently any solution available from a brand name manufacturer that fits all of my needs. Apple car play systems probably come closest as I have an iPhone, but the phone must be connected to the head-unit with a wired connection, and you can only use apple maps.
> 
> There are also some Chinese android based systems that come pretty close on features, like the Carjoying systems, but I have no idea on their quality and none of them seem to have a digital out option which I would almost consider a dealbreaker given they most likely have a very cheap preamp output section. Some have USB, but they have only one USB connection. I guess I could possibly use a USB hub so that I could connect both a USB to optical converter and a USB card with my music collection, if that would work.



Pioneer CarPlay units are working on connecting over WIFI so you do not have to plug in the phone. This capability is already part of IOS 9.1 or so.


That being said, the cluster part is hard to avoid.

I still do not have a straight answer on bluetooth calling on a tablet but I can think of a few ways to do it 

Clarion was so close with their optical unit then they DECIDED NOT TO PUT CARPLAY/ANDROID AUTO ON IT FOR SOME REASON.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

A 2013 Nexus 7 running Timur's kernel will get you close...

1. Will need you to fabricate a mount of some kind, but fits nicely in a double DIN and is multi touch.

2. Simple enough, can tether via wifi, bluetooth or USB.

3. The kernel handles back up camera's, you would need to wire it in to activate on reverse though

4. Pick up an RTL2832U and you get FM. I am hoping to add this to my set up soon, trying to see if I can find an adapter to use the stock antenna currently.

5. Sabre USB-DAC has optical out and can feed a DSP.

6. This is the only piece I am not 100% sure on, Bluetooth streaming will work fine. But unless something changed between a 2012 and 2013 Nexus phone calls are not ideal. You can use Tablet Talk, so when the phone rings it comes up on the tablet and you can make/receive both calls and text via the tablet. The issue though, at least with the 2012 Nexus is that it cannot route the phone audio through to the USB. To get around this I have a Bluetooth speakerphone set up.

I have been running a Nexus 7 as a head unit for about 3 years now, it turns on and off with the ignition, steering wheel controls work, audio out to a DSP works perfectly, tethering to my phone via any method allows me to run Pandora, Slacker etc. directly on the tablet itself.


----------



## -=Jeff=- (Oct 25, 2006)

naiku said:


> A 2013 Nexus 7 running Timur's kernel will get you close...
> 
> 1. Will need you to fabricate a mount of some kind, but fits nicely in a double DIN and is multi touch.
> 
> ...



I have a a couple questions.. 
with the RTL2832U do you have any suggestions for good apps?

for the antenna solution.. I used this:
Amazon.com: Superbat External AM/FM Radio Antenna Extension Adapter Cable BNC Plug to AM/FM Plug Connector Cable RG58: Computers & Accessories

and this:
http://www.amazon.com/DHT-Electroni...&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s00

I had a Nexus 2012 in my car with Timurs kernel. I have heard the 2013 is a better solution now. If there is a nice radio app, I might look into it again as I also heard there is a good way to eliminate the battery as well


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

-=Jeff=- said:


> I have a a couple questions..
> with the RTL2832U do you have any suggestions for good apps?


I personally don't as I don't yet have the antenna, if you come across anything post them up though. I am very tempted to grab one though especially because of this.... 



-=Jeff=- said:


> for the antenna solution.. I used this:
> Amazon.com: Superbat External AM/FM Radio Antenna Extension Adapter Cable BNC Plug to AM/FM Plug Connector Cable RG58: Computers & Accessories
> 
> and this:
> http://www.amazon.com/DHT-Electroni...&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s00


So, thanks for those!!




-=Jeff=- said:


> I had a Nexus 2012 in my car with Timurs kernel. I have heard the 2013 is a better solution now. If there is a nice radio app, I might look into it again as I also heard there is a good way to eliminate the battery as well


I looked at his 2013 software the other day, definitely seems a nice step up from the 2012. Back up camera now works, able to connect multiple flash drives etc. I am half keeping an eye out for a cheap 2013 Nexus to replace my 2012. Where did you read about eliminating the battery?


----------

